# Red gsd



## tafoster2001 (May 10, 2010)

anyway to get an adult red GS as a puppy. And i mean all the puppies i have seen grown up changed colors, some way


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a blk&red Shep. he light as a puppy
but he got darker more red) and darker as he got older.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You would first need to look in the pedigree and find black and red parents who are being bred from a reptuable breeder.

Usually German Showlines tend to be more red than tan so I would start researching breeders who breed these lines.

Also, you want to ensure that you are getting a puppy based on temperament, your ability to care for the dog (amount of drive you can handle), health and you want your puppy to come from titled, health clearanced parents. Don't base your search for a puppy on colour - that should be one of the last things to look at.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Do you mean a solid red with no saddle markings or a black/red coloring?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I've never seen a red Shepherd with no saddle or black markings, does anyone have a picture of one?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

They are technically sables, but have little to no black hairs. Second dog was one of my fosters. There used to be a member here who had one named Rory.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Are you talking about a Sable? Like a Red Sable?


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

*This is a black and red German and Czech GSD*

Her sire is a white GSD, dam black and red.


----------

